# rigid vs rothenberger



## service fitter (Jan 28, 2006)

Ive been useing Rigid Pepe wrenches the whole time ive been in my trade , I even have a bunch of rigid wrenches from the 50s from my greatgrandfather , I have a buddy that lives in New York he swears by rothenberger pipe wrenches , said if I try one I will thow my rigids away , was wondering if anybody has any experience with rothenberger


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Never heard of them, must be regional.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I've used a Rothenberger power threader when working for a former employer. It was good, but right on par with Ridgid in my opinion. I didn't even know they made pipe wrenches. For threading, you think of Ridgid, Rothenberger, Toledo, and Oster. All of them are perfectly capable machines, but the parts and replacement dies are so easy to find for the Ridgid equipment that it would be silly to own one of the other brands. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## service fitter (Jan 28, 2006)

Ive only used rigid threaders , ive seen ads for rothenberger in the trade magazines , but havent seen them in any supply houses


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Last November we worked on a hospital job running gas lines, were we set up our rigid machine the fire sprinkler guys set up there roth machine.
We tried theres and really I think they are both about the same.

bjd


----------

